
Putin’s war is transforming Ukraine - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/putins-war-is-transforming-ukraine/2018/09/23/d56d5a10-bdd7-11e8-8792-78719177250f_story.html
======
lolc
The article neglects to mention both NATO involvement and fascists militia in
the Ukraine. Not worth a read unless you just want to feel good about "us".

